# Erfahrungsbericht Trinamic 20000 Filter von Hozelock Cyprio



## Steve (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe jetzt seit längerem den Trinamic 20.000 Filter im Einsatz. Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob Ihr vielleicht Interesse an einem kleinen Erfahrungsbericht habt.

Gruss Steve


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Trinamic 20000 Filter von Hozelock Cyprio*

Hallo Steve,

warum nicht?!
Wenn es Dir keine Umstände macht, dann berichte doch einfach darüber.
Allerdings gehört das dann wohl eher weniger in die Selbstbauecke, oder? 
Ich verschieb das Ganze mal...


----------



## Steve (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Trinamic 20000 Filter von Hozelock Cyprio*

Danke fürs verschieben, habe es gestern zu spät gemerkt, dass ich in der falschen Ecke gepostet habe. Ich schreibe den Erfahrungsbericht heute nachmittag.

Gruß an alle
Steve


----------



## Steve (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

wie schon angekündigt, ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zum Trinamic 20000 Filter von Hozelot Cyprio. 

Hier die Aussagen des Herstellers:


Filtrationsprozess 1

Das Wasser strömt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit über Venturidüsen in den Filter. Die Venturidüsen reichern das Wasser nicht nur mit Sauerstoff an, sondern sorgen auch dafür, dass das im Biomodul befindliche Filtermedium Kaldnes K3 ( Original von evolutionaqua )ständig in Bewegung ist.

Dieser Prozess der ständigen Verwirbelung der evolutionaqua K3 Filtermedien ist als Kaldnes Moving Bed Verfahren (auch Wirbelbettverfahren bekannt bei der Nexus Serie) bekannt. Das Verfahren unterstützt eine natürliche Selektion der höchst effizienten Nitrosomas Bakterien. 

Nur die stärksten Mikroorganismen überleben das ständige Aneinanderstoßen der evolutionaqua K3 Medien. Diese Bakterienart, die fischgefährliches Ammoniak in Nitrit umwandelt, gedeiht in einer dynamischen sauerstoffreichen Umgebung am besten, und zersetzt äußerst schnell die löslichen Schadstoffe. Das patentierte evolutionaqua K3 Biomedium, welches frei im Wasser schwimmt, hat eine sehr hohe Ansiedlungsfläche und unterstützt das Wachstum der nützlichen Bakterien an der Innen- und Außenseite des radförmigen Filtermaterials. 

Ein besonderer Vorteil des evolutionaqua K3-Wirbelbettverfahrens besteht darin, dass selbst eine kleine Menge evolutionaqua K3 Biomedien sehr große Mengen an Schadstoffen abbauen kann. Aus diesem Grund unterstützen die Trinamic Filter einen bis zu 20% höheren Fischbesatz als herkömmliche Biofilter der gleichen Größe.

Filtrationsprozess 2

Nach dem Kaldnes Biomodul strömt das Wasser über eine perforierte Platte in eine Reihe mehrerer feiner Schaumstoffpatronen. Hier werden die durch das Wirbelbettverfahren abgesonderten toten Filterbakterien abgefiltert. Eine integrierte Schmutzanzeige informiert, wenn die Schaumstoffe gereinigt werden müssen. 

Die aus den Schaumstoffen abgesonderten Schmutzstoffe können über einen gesonderten integrierten Ablauf dem Filter entnommen werden.

Filtrationsprozess 3


Nach den Schaumstoffpatronen fließt das Wasser durch eine unter den Schaumstoffen befindliche Kammer, die mit Cypripak-Biomedien gefüllt ist. In dieser dunklen stillen Umgebung wird fischgefährliches Nitrit in das harmlosere Nitrat durch denitrifizierende Bakterien, die sich auf den Cypripak Medien ansiedeln, umgewandelt.

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen:

Das Design des Filters ist gut durchdacht, die Größe ist kompakt. Die Venturi Düsen sind ein Fehlkonstruktion. Obwohl mit gemessenen 4 Bar Wasserdruck (Schlauch 1 Zoll) beaufschlagt, wird keine Verwirbelung der K3 Medien, bzw. Sauerstoffanreicherung des Wassers erreicht. Das Problem wurde von mir erst einmal gelöst, indem ich durch die Öffnung des Schwimmers den direkten Wasserstrahl auf das K3 Medium in die Wirbelkammer gebe (einlass 1 Zoll). Dadurch erreiche ich eine sehr gute Verwirbelung, und das wasser wird gut belüftet Momentan wird der Filter mit 9000 l pro Stunde beschickt. 

Was die Venturidüsen betrifft, ich bin gerade dabei eine Düse mit direkter Sauerstoff (bzw. Luft) - Injektion zu konstruieren. Wenn die 3D Modelle fertig sind, dann werde ich die Bilder hier mal posten.

Die Schaumstoffpatronen sind durchaus in der Lage, die normalen Teichwasserverschmutzungen zu absorbieren. Jedoch besteht die Gefahr, dass sie sehr schnell verstopfen. Die Reinigung ist leicht, einfach Patronen abziehen, und in einem Eimer auswringen.

In Bezug auf den Schadstoffabbau, kann sich der Filter durchaus mit der oberen Mittelklasse messen. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit siedeln sich genug Bakterienstämme an, der Nitrid - Wert sank bei mir innerhalb einer Woche auf 0,0. 

Fazit:

Der Filter ist meiner Meinung nach als alleiniger Filter nur bedingt geeignet. Viel mehr betrachte ich Ihn als Miniaturklärwerk. Es empfielt sich einen zweiten mechanischen Filter einzusetzen, um mittlere bis grobe verschmutzungen herauszufiltern.
mechanische Filterung: Note 2-
biologische Filterung: Note 1




So, ich hoffe das ich alles verständlich darstellen konnte, was meine Erfahrung mit dem Trinamic 20000 filter betrifft.

Gruss an alle !

Steve


----------

